
Show HN: Code generation tool for quick struct content comparison - auxten
https://github.com/CovenantSQL/HashStablePack
======
sethammons
TL;DR: uses code generation to allow output of messagepack-like serialized
data of exported struct fields, allowing for very quick serialized data
comparison.

~~~
cryptonector
So, another take on flatbuffers?

~~~
auxten
HSP is a simple solution: 1\. No schema needed 2\. No much pain to have a try

